# Beef Imports; Not The Culprit



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Drovers.

Regards, Mike

http://www.cattlenetwork.com/news/markets/beef-imports-not-culprit


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Imports and exports are driven by the dollar value, and by economics.

We imported $2.4 billion last year from Australia alone. American cattle producers could have used that money. It is true that pounds imported are down some. The reason is due to the bottom falling out of the U.S. beef prices.

When prices were high, imports increased. Once the prices fell here it was not as profitable to import.

If U.S. live beef prices go up you will see an increase in imports to bring our prices back down.

Jan.1, 2017, Brazil will be allowed to import 250 tons per month.

I would like to see a graph showing the increase of imports when prices here were high.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Tim/South said:


> I would like to see a graph showing the increase of imports when prices here were high.


And a graph with the value of the dollar over the amount of pounds from each country. Last I checked the Brazil Real (their money) was at about 4 to 1 US buck. A couple of years ago it was closer to 2 Real to 1 US.

Larry


----------

